# Compressus?



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Always thought this was an altuvie, after looking around it seems more like compressus? Which is it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

"Always thought this was an altuvie, after looking around it seems more like compressus? Which is it?"

1. You must know the location of what river/country it was collected in.

2. There are only superficial differences between S. altuvei vs. S. compressus.

Your photo is not good enough to see those minor differences. Most photos don't show those features to separate both species.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Thought maybe the upturned snout was something that stood out, are the scutes the same for both altuvie and compressus?


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Irritans IMO


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Slytooth13 said:


> Irritans IMO


Nope...aside from the other features that clearly don't match, irritans do not have a red iris.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

I have never seen an irritans look like this! I think im back to altuvie on this one! My camera sucks so this is the best pic I can get. I have done a lot of research, and by what I can find without knowing location collected, I think Altuvie.


----------

